# Increase fertility in my birds



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi everyone,

First of all please excuse my bad english. I have a big pair of pure white indian fantails and the hen always lay just one egg (fertile eggs) but what can I give her or what could be happening that she is laying just one egg. what can I buy to increase fertility in my pigeons?

Hi from Puerto Rico!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

luisrolon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all please excuse my bad english. I have a big pair of pure white indian fantails and the hen always lay just one egg (fertile eggs) but what can I give her or what could be happening that she is laying just one egg. what can I buy to increase fertility in my pigeons?
> 
> Hi from Puerto Rico!!!!


I've got a hen that laid three times this year. One egg each time. She's a 2004 bird and I was told that she was not bred very heavily. I can't figure out why this happened either???


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

Now I'm concerned is if she is laying just one egg all the squabs could be "males" or cock birds? I mean.... a local pigeon "breeder" told me a few weeks ago that the first laid egg will be the cock and the second laid egg will be the hen........is that true?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I have also heard that the first egg is the cock and 2nd egg is the female part but i let mother nature take take call after all i would anyway introduce another parther for it or sell the young off.

1 egg problem i have not seen, 1 egg been fertile i have seen. 

I dont know if this is right but do you trim the feathers on the tail of your breeding fantails. I think you have to.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

luisrolon said:


> Now I'm concerned is if she is laying just one egg all the squabs could be "males" or cock birds? I mean.... a local pigeon "breeder" told me a few weeks ago that the first laid egg will be the cock and the second laid egg will be the hen........is that true?


I've heard this too, but don't believe it. If it was true, it would be too easy to know which are cocks and which are hens. What about when you get two cocks or two hens from the same nest?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

We need to experiment on this. My king eggs are next on line to hatch that on monday. I will make a note on this. Someone will have to remind me in six months time for an update.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

luisrolon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all please excuse my bad english. I have a big pair of pure white indian fantails and the hen always lay just one egg (fertile eggs) but what can I give her or what could be happening that she is laying just one egg. *what can I buy to increase fertility in my pigeons?*
> 
> Hi from Puerto Rico!!!!


It may be hereditary that she lays only one egg, but you can try Brewers Yeast, Vitamin E, and make sure she has access to calcium grit as well as regular grit, AND a well rounded diet.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Treesa, how do we give brewers yeast, i saw the tabs and they are quite big


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

BREWERS YEAST comes in many forms one of which is powder, moisten feed with wheat germ oil one table spoon and mix the powder yeast at the rate of one table spoon per 5 pounds of feed. Then feed all your birds with this mix 2 times a week. This will make for healthy birds .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

warriec said:


> Treesa, how do we give brewers yeast, i saw the tabs and they are quite big


Yep, George has it right about the powder.

I always add probiotics at the same time because this is a yeast product, but it is an excellent source of B vitamins.

You can also cut the tab in 1/4 and give that to each bird a couple of times a week. Be sure to follow with a good probiotic or kefir/yogurt, especially with sick birds that may have any digestive issue.


----------



## pigeonlover1997 (Oct 18, 2011)

hey guys, 

i'm new here by the way. just wanted to ask u a simple question. is there anything that can make ur pigeon lay eggs more?


----------



## ringnecksncali (Oct 18, 2011)

*grit*

You might try offering Blue Mineral Grit...if you aren't already doing so. It helps with shell strength for my doves and pigeons and I have very prolific birds in both of my flights.


----------

